# Scenery out the window too boring? Add your own!



## CHamilton

http://vimeo.com/52999535



> The augmented reality system, called ‘Touch the Train Window', is composed of a Kinect with GPS hardware, an iPhone, custom software, and a projector to overlay images on the window. Every time a passenger taps the window a new element is added, which is perfectly tracked into the passing scenery.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Just what we need: a gizmo that encourages passengers to slime the windows by putting their hands all over 'em. Think dirty windows are a problem now?

Better idea: a system that administers electrical shocks to those who touch windows, lean their greasy heads on them, etc.


----------



## jis

I think if you must do this it is better to use a heads up display in a helmet or visor so that you are not forced to crick your neck to make your eyes point towards the window, and moreover you can use the same device at home to relive your journey all over again if used with a recording doohickey. 

The one recent innovation with windows that I really like is the electro-optical shades that I got to use on the Boeing 787. You can dim the window to the level comfortable for you and yet see every detail passing by outside the window, even when the full blast of the Sun is shining head on onto the window from above.


----------



## railiner

I looked at that video, and still don't get the point of it.....why would you want to project sily objects into the passing scenery?

I like the 'virtual shades' idea in the post above.....

Another neat innovation is on newer Disney cruise ships.....inside cabins have a 'virtual window' that displays what the occupants would see if their cabin had a window where the screen was. Although they sometimes add a whimsical Disney character to the scene to amuse the children.......


----------



## rrdude

railiner said:


> I looked at that video, and still don't get the point of it.....why would you want to project sily objects into the passing scenery?
> 
> I like the 'virtual shades' idea in the post above.....
> 
> Another neat innovation is on newer Disney cruise ships.....inside cabins have a 'virtual window' that displays what the occupants would see if their cabin had a window where the screen was. Although they sometimes add a whimsical Disney character to the scene to amuse the children.......


I've thought for YEARS, and YEARS, (way B4 the technology was able to do so, in a realistic manner) WHY cruise ships didn't offer "virtual windows" to inside cabins......


----------



## railiner

rrdude said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at that video, and still don't get the point of it.....why would you want to project sily objects into the passing scenery?
> 
> I like the 'virtual shades' idea in the post above.....
> 
> Another neat innovation is on newer Disney cruise ships.....inside cabins have a 'virtual window' that displays what the occupants would see if their cabin had a window where the screen was. Although they sometimes add a whimsical Disney character to the scene to amuse the children.......
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought for YEARS, and YEARS, (way B4 the technology was able to do so, in a realistic manner) WHY cruise ships didn't offer "virtual windows" to inside cabins......
Click to expand...




rrdude said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at that video, and still don't get the point of it.....why would you want to project sily objects into the passing scenery?
> 
> I like the 'virtual shades' idea in the post above.....
> 
> Another neat innovation is on newer Disney cruise ships.....inside cabins have a 'virtual window' that displays what the occupants would see if their cabin had a window where the screen was. Although they sometimes add a whimsical Disney character to the scene to amuse the children.......
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought for YEARS, and YEARS, (way B4 the technology was able to do so, in a realistic manner) WHY cruise ships didn't offer "virtual windows" to inside cabins......
Click to expand...

Well they have had for a long time real-time views from the ship's bridge cam on their cabin tv's. Many of these are on the web....

http://www.kroooz-cams.com/

Some of the best ones (Crystal), offer a choice of port, starboard, or forward. And some others show various spots around the vessel....


----------

